# All dialects: ice cubes



## barkoosh

Hello

While "snow" is ثلج and "ice" is جليد, it's common in Lebanon to use ثلج for the ice cubes that are generally kept in freezers (as in here). What are ice cubes called in your dialect?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Schem

We use ثلج for pretty much everything ice/snow related in Saudi! Although in fast food restaurants, for example, the people at the counter would probably ask if you want "ice" in your drink not "ثلج" though.


----------



## cherine

Schem said:


> We use ثلج for pretty much everything ice/snow related in Saudi!


Same thing in Egypt. And we pronounce it talg تلج.


----------



## Hemza

Schem said:


> We use ثلج for pretty much everything ice/snow related in Saudi!



Same for Morocco (pronounced most of the time "talj")


----------



## إسكندراني

Hailstones برد
Snow تلج
Icecube تلج
settled snow or ice جليد
This is what I am used to...


----------



## cherine

In EA ya Iskandarany? You'd be one of very few to make such a distinction.


----------



## Schem

We pronounce it "thalj" in Saudi and we say barad بَرَد for hailstones too.


----------



## barkoosh

Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> In EA ya Iskandarany? You'd be one of very few to make such a distinction.


Well, it could be Syrian influence rubbing off on my mum, but that is exceptionally rare 
Besides, there is a common supplication اللهم اغسل عنا ذنوبنا بالماء والثلج والبرد


----------



## cherine

A supplication in fuS7a, not EA.


----------



## tounsi51

We use in Tunisie the French word "glaçon" for ice in general, "glace" for ice cream but for snow تلج


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> A supplication in fuS7a, not EA.


To quote from another thread:


> تتلاقح مع اللهجة المصرية *المخزونة في الوعاء اللغوي* العرب مع لهجاتهم  المحلية


Behind the strange words used in that sentence, it basically means that the Egyptian dialect is in constant exchange with other Arabic dialects. The same can be said for Standard Arabic. Most educated Egyptians don't speak in _pure_ dialect, right?


----------



## Xence

tounsi51 said:


> We use in Tunisie the French word "glaçon" for ice in general, "glace" for ice cream but for snow تلج



Same in Algeria.


----------



## القرطاجني

tounsi51 said:


> We use in Tunisie the French word "glaçon" for ice in general, "glace" for ice cream but for snow ثلج


meanwhile it's true, Tunisians use also  تبروري for برد or hailstones


----------



## elroy

"Talej" is used for ice cubes in Palestinian Arabic as well.


----------



## analeeh

And in Syrian too, _tal(i)j._


----------



## Hemza

القرطاجني said:


> meanwhile it's true, Tunisians use also  تبروري for برد or hailstones



Same in Morocco.


----------

